# Your favourite Warhammer Fantasy Character?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

This question was inspired by my writing Pit Fighter. It struck me that though it is fantastic to invent your own fluff for characters, there are already some fantastic characters ready developed in the plethora of fluff that accompanies Warhammer Fantasy.

So the question; who (or what) is your favourite character in Warhammer Fantasy? It can be a character from past additions if you like, or an obscure one from a published add-on, but base your choice on fluff rather than the model! :wink:

I think mine is probably Aenarion the Defender of Ulthuan, I have always been drawn to tragic heroes. Aenarion's story of sacrifice, loss of his wife, rage and passion with which he fought the Daemon hordes and finally his death defending Ulthuan is a fantastic story I think.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is Teclis. Started out as a sickly, ailing child without much of an outlook, then overpowered all that and grew up to become to most feared wizard in the _entire known world_. On top of that, he totally bitch-slapped the Witch King without breaking a sweat! His brother might be shaggin' the Everqueen, but that's only because she knows she's not cool enough for the Tecmeister.


And he casts irresistible force on any doubles.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bah... Morkar, Archaon, Be'lakor, Wulfrik, Kholek, Vendhal Skullwarper, Gotrek, Sigmar, Morghur, Aenarion, Malekith, Gilles le Breton...

So many choices...

Morkar - the First Lord of the End Times. "IT'S NOT A TITLE! IT'S A PURPOSE!" How. Damn Sexy? He has Armour named after him, and captured the Bloodthirster U'zuhl into the Slayer Of Kings. Whoa mama. Took Sigmar to kill him. A Man-God, to kill a Mere Chaos Lord? Bahahaha.

Archaon - the 6th Sex Lord just doesn't have the same effect, but he's a beast. And to be honest, to create the largest, most deadly incursion since the First Coming of Chaos, and hold it all together, if only to get beaten at the end by a bloody Greenskin. Not to mention just twatting the reincursion of Sigmar all over the place.

Be'lakor - "God's, I'm better than You!" "No you're not - *zzzap*". He's the Greatest Daemon Prince, tricked the bonds of Tzeentch, and created his lair once again as the Shadowlord in Mordheim, took the next Lord of the End Times as a Vassal Creature, and managed to nearly destroy Albion, and unleash the Second Coming of Chaos, and the destruction of the World. Rawr.

Wulfrik - "God's, I'm better than You!" "No you're not - *zzzap*". Haha, nothing like having a Hero with the power of Lord turn up with 30 Marauders up your Arse. Oh, and he has a magic flying Long boat.

KHOLEK!!! - First Spawned of Krakanrok the Black, and the largest, toughest meanest largest toughest strongest largest toughest Dragon Ogre. With a big Hammer. And Can shoot lightning Bolts. And a big Hammer. Oooh, I'm all giddy.

Vendhal Skullwarper - Destroyed Wolfenburgs walls when a shit load of Hellcannons failed. And then dropped his Warped Skull, and got turned to ash by a Mad Fire wizard, and a Dog of war captain. pathetic. But he can blow up walls. That's cool.

Gotrek - "Thirsty? That's all your Getting Today, Daemon!" Ah yes. A 5 foot tall (including his crest) smelly, fat, drunk, Dwarf. Who can't be killed even though he tries. With a big axe. Move over Gimli.

Sigmar - Rep to the Big man. Was born while Orcs attacked. Had Orc blood on him and his Mum died giving Birth. And the Twin Tailed Comet. And a Big Hammer, Loin Cloth, and a chiselled boobs. Probably Oiled up, with blood spatters. Sounds like an 80's porn movie. has to be a win.

Morghur - Like Sigmar. But BAAAAAA-d. (Sorry.)

Aenarion - As squeek says.

Gilles le Breton - It's King Arthur - what's not to love. Oh... He represents the French... Er... Not so keen...


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine is *Hellebron*, has been for a long time. 
I think that was one of my biggest moments in WaR, getting to see how they modelled her as she hasn't had an actual figure in a long time now. 

Generally though, I love the idea of this embittered old woman hating the 'leader' of her cult and wanting to get rid of her but can't as shes the Queen of her Kingdom. Plus I love the Witch Elves, Death Night, poisoned blades, lunatic woman fighting in bikini's.  Hehe, just great stuff and she symbolizes them utterly. Oh and the Deathsword in her hands is monstrous. :biggrin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think I'd agree with Gilles le Breton being quite a cool character, not so keen on Sigmar though, he just strikes me as Arnie in Conan the Barbarian, meh.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Oddd, I can't seem to see any new threads in the Warhammer fluff section - just refreshed it a few times and can't see this thread. Most odd.

Anyways - to contribute I can't believe nobody has mentioned Lord Kroak yet - gets killed by a taskforce of 12 greater demons, then even after his death he's still hardcore!

What is there not to like


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok my favorite cahracter I think is probably Genevieve, just because I have enjoyed all the novels she's been in. Something about a 'good' vampire is quite an interesting slant.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Critta said:


> Oddd, I can't seem to see any new threads in the Warhammer fluff section - just refreshed it a few times and can't see this thread. Most odd.


I had the same problem, but Jez has fixed it now so it should all work as normal.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Critta said:


> Oddd, I can't seem to see any new threads in the Warhammer fluff section - just refreshed it a few times and can't see this thread. Most odd.
> 
> Anyways - to contribute I can't believe nobody has mentioned Lord Kroak yet - gets killed by a taskforce of 12 greater demons, then even after his death he's still hardcore!
> 
> What is there not to like


Him and Lord Mazdamundi are my favorites. I mean controlling a stegadon 3 times the size of a normal stegadon by sheer force of will, AND still being the most powerful spell caster alive. That's just badass. And Lord Kroak wiping out untold billions of demons and killing 12 Greater Deamons, in his death scream, and final burst of power! Effectively breaking the daemonic siege on his temple city and driving Chaos back. AND then saying " Fuck it, I'm not dead yet!" And "living" on for another 6,000 years and still going strong. Both stories are just biblical!


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

got to be Luthor Huss for me.

the guy is half wracked by frenzied insanity and travels the land killing anyone he suspects of heresy whether or not they have ever even had a bad thought, starts making noises that the Grand Theoganist is corrupt, yet no one does anything.

he then finds 'Sigmar Reborn', assembles AN ARMY and travels to take on the Emperor then what happens? the Emperor gives Huss' pet lad Ghal Maraz because he is so afraid of Huss' army!

THAT _is_ power!


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Oddly not any of the WE characters is my favorite; (thats probly not helped by the quality of the models for them  ), Khazrak One-Eye comes close representing the BoC but its a Skaven who catches my utter adoration when it comes to sheer cool, the fabulous, the awesome, the powerful... the only skaven to boast a 'power-claw with flamer' (thanks to 40k for the only equivalent imagery) attachment! The one, the only Ikit Claw!!! *screams of fan-girl proportion* 

The mass travelling, the mask, the masses of warpstone, the most fun weapons ever invented by man or rat! *swoon* I adore him! 

((plus he was the first character model I ever painted... and sold - yep I have regretted that ever since, especially as I painted him much more accurate to his description (but not as good quality obviously :wink: ) than the GW fig... Storm-Daemon is made of _Warpstone_ ffs!!!))


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

LVix said:


> The mass travelling, the mask, the masses of warpstone, the most fun weapons ever invented by man or rat! *swoon* I adore him!


Does Druchii know about this torrid love affair?


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Might have to go with Alcadizaar. Classic tragic hero, and killed a man (or rather, demigod) that makes entire continents collectively shit themselves at the mere thought of his return. Makes the Heldenhammer look like a pansy. And the Fellblade trumps Ghal Maraz any day of the week.

Though there's something to be said for Morkar. And Gilles. And Gotrek. Oh, and I was rather impressed by the Skulltaker pre-Daemonhood...


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Grik said:


> Does Druchii know about this torrid love affair?


Oh he knows... probly why I haven't got a skaven army atm!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

squeek said:


> I think I'd agree with Gilles le Breton being quite a cool character, not so keen on Sigmar though, he just strikes me as Arnie in Conan the Barbarian, meh.


hahahah. i got to disagree with you there. He is conan. Thats a good movie. But when he does come back i wonder what he'll do first. Probably go to the ork lands and be like.."im not finished with you... come back... pleeeeese!"


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

its gotta be lord mazamundi he is badass he strikes first if he hits the opponent cant hit back he rides a giant dinosaur for petes sake. he is crazy powerful with magic and in the army book he is pictured with loads of burning frogs (thatl teach em).


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

Kroq-Gar and Mazdamundi teir just so frakin awesome and they controlle the biggest creatures in Lustria:alcoholic:


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

For me, I'm partial to King Gotrek Starbreaker. He fought and killed the Pheonix King Caledor in single combat. Then took the beardcutting gits crown as a trophy and took it home. How cool is that? And the Dwarfs still have that crown too.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmm... The Green Knight is pretty cool... But I'm gonna have to go with Mathias Thulmann, whom I'm surprised hasn't been mentioned yet. C'mon! He's badass in that "I make elder vampires scream like little girls" kinda way.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

I have to say Sotek I mean he's the lizardmen GOD need I say more.k:


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

At the moment, I'm a big fan of Nagash, though I still have to pick up and read the novel on him. I like everything I know so far though.

Also Archaon. He's just badass on a stick.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I really like the Old Chaos characters the ones in Champions of Chaos.
Amon Charki (sp) the lord of Change was awesome. He has nearly complete control over time and peoples fate. I also liked Engrimm Van Horstmann (Sp) because he had a two headed dragon and corrupted a massive part of the Order before he fled to the Realm of Chaos.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Caradryn of the High Elves is, by far, my favorite. 

Once a wayward playboy and womanizer, he is now enlightened and guided by Asuryan; he knows all that was, all that is, and all that ever shall be, yet is bound to silence. Asuryan guides and protects him, and should his considerable prowess in combat fail him, Asuryan will cast down his wrath upon the foolish soul who smote him. After that, Asuryan will allow Caradryn to rise from death, like all other Phoenix Guard (allegedly, of course) to continue his service in the names of Asuryan and the Phoenix Crown.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Malus Darkblade - Manages to keep on ticking and fighting on even though the universe seems to constantly shit on him. You are always on his side even though he is an utter evil bastard.

Druchii in space: Just "met" Hellebron, Malekith and Morathi in W.A.R. yesterday (I play a Disciple of Khaine so had to pay my respects). I love how Malekith seems like a put upon teenager that is stuck hanging around with the boss Orc because his mum is having a "grown ups talk" with the chaos lord.:laugh:


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Skulltaker is freaking rad. Sure he doesnt have much of a personality being a daemon and all but he is the epitome of hardcore. He rides around challenging champions to single combat, kills them, pulls their head off and then flames shoot out of his hands to melt the flesh off of it to make a nice trophy. And once all the "brave" champions in the area are dead or hiding like little bitches he rides on to challenge more champions in another area.

And Archaon. his title is enough to make him awesome "Lord of the End Times" Whenever I picture him I see him like Sauron in the LoTR movies in the beginning where hes just wading through a battle field nonchalantly swinging from side to side killing 4 or 5 guys with each stroke. Soooooo very metal!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Notlob.

Never heard of him? Pah. Younglings. He was the first orckish artillery expert, inventing the bolt thrower (or, more likely, nicking it off some stunties) back in the days when orcs could actually crew bolt-throwers. He was one of the Orc warlords who held Black Fire Pass at the time of Harboth of the Black Mountain.

What do you mean, you don't know who Harboth of the Black Mountain is?

:cyclops out of time:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

well, i am sorry for being born 20 years late orcus.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Reading Malus Darkblade at the moment; he's a great character and because there are 5 novels for him, you know him a little better than the standard army book fluff. I have to say though, Aenarion is an absolutely awesome character and the artwork of him fighting a huge Daemon in the High Elf army book just sums up his power. I'd like Malekith a hell of a lot more if the Dark Elves were a little more successful under his reign. He does seem like a bit of a mummy's boy with the way it's written about him, yet he's supposed to be scarily powerful.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

the dark elves are successful-big M has held the throne of naggaroth for 5000 years-in that time there have been 5 phionex kings, some of them dead at his hand. they feel that they are unccsesful as the high elves still live, but in reality the dark elves are much better (the fact that the high elves have been affected by chaos in the form of infertility and the dark elves havent is also a factor.)


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I suppose, but don't forget, some of those Kings chose to die. Malekith is sticking round sulking lol. For a start, the High Elves still hold the port of Arnheim in Naggarond - what's that all about?


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

well, the high elves are a mighty nation as well, and the dark elves favourite activity is backstabbing, rather than standing together-presonal power and all that(which is why so many worship slaanesh.)
i do have to conceed that they have been misrepresented a little bit (like so many other races), but then, it is *your hobby*, make with it what you will. the cannon is just a rough guide.
well, thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Got to be Malekith, we have a lot in common :laugh:. I love the tragedgy of his story and just think how different the world would have been if he took the throne. After reading the book he has been given so much more depth and is a real winner for me.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> Got to be Malekith, we have a lot in common :laugh:.


You sleep with your mum?! uke:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lol. On the topic of Dark Elves l vote Malus Darkblade because..


> Malus Darkblade - Manages to keep on ticking and fighting on even though the universe seems to constantly shit on him. You are always on his side even though he is an utter evil bastard.


... sums him up perfectly,

. Btw isn`t it 'rumoured' that Malekith 'sleeps' (lol) with his mum? i mean to be frank i would of thought his 'part' would be of not much use, i mean after getting burned by the temple of asuryan and all

p.s. i havent red any fluff for any warhammer army for over a year, yet how do i remember the names, races and generally lots of stuff, that i dont peticularily consider important at the moment


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

can he sleep with his mummy? i mean, isn't he sealed in his armour, and he can not take it of or something?


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Dafistofmork said:


> can he sleep with his mummy? i mean, isn't he sealed in his armour, and he can not take it of or something?


Maybe there's a hatch or something - he'd still need to go to the toilet somehow uke:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

nice. real nice.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, well this is a bizarre tangent and no mistake! Perhaps we could get back to the topic at hand then chaps? :wink:


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hm...if I were to choose, probably Gorbad Ironclaw, during his time he pwned the crap out of the Empire and if it wasn't for that stupid runefang wound he would have scattered them at Altdorf. Still it doesn't confirm he's actually dead though...(but i think he is  )


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Don't worry, if there's the slightest chance he isn't, someone on the 40k side will claim him as a missing Primarch.

I like Mengil Manhide. Just for being really really nasty. Which is what you expect of a Dark Elf, really.

:cyclops the manflayer:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Is there much about to read on Mengil? Just read the Malus novels and have a taste for more.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Red Orc said:


> :cyclops the manflayer:


okay, gettin scared now....

i like felix jager- a disowned mechants son who has fallen in with a demented dwarf, i mean come on, how cool is that!


----------



## Onyx Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd say its gotta be vilitch, i mean, the dude starts out as a sickly child who gets bullied. So he turns his brother into a mindless automaton to pander to his every whim and desire.
It's just too evil to say it's not awesome.


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

The one and only sigmar for me, founder of the empire and obviously the most important because he got the first time of legends book


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Chakax, The Eternity Warden.
Has a key round his neck that slows people down, unaffected by magic powers, a huge stone mace from another planet and heroically protects his charge for three days and three nights, before keeping pace with a Stegadon through dense jungle all the way back to the temle city. He is soooooo BADASS! :biggrin:


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

My votes for Felix Jager - the only man to go toe to toe with Gotrek and live to talk about it. plus he's really the only mortal who can keep Grotrek in line.


----------



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

I think that Jon Skellan from Vampire Wars is my favorite character.. Badass mother effer, that one is.:grin:


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

okie im going back a bit, but id have to say "snitch".. small 1 man (rat) killing machine... orion close second tho... 

Im still trying to find my white dwarf from back in 3rd ed where they played off all the characters against each other 1 by 1, to see who came up number 1, think big toad won? will post up article if can find in the deepest darkest parts of my boxes of WD's.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I have several answers

Malus Darkblade- He's the anti-hero/ protaganist of the boook! He's the first cruel sadistic main character I encountered reading!

Gotrek Gurnisson- I've always loved dwarfs (correct spelling!) and Gotrek is pretty much super dwarf on roids.

Snorri Nosebiter- How can you not love a dwarf with painted nails driven into his head? "Snorri fell out of a gyrocopter once. Landed on head. No damage though." :biggrin:

and, lastly...

Sigmar- Total badass. He was the founder of the Empire and easily the greatest man to ever live (Move over Gilles). Plus, Ghal-Maraz is freaking awesome!

Teclis would have rated if he had been anything but an elf, I hate elves. Malus is the exception, sort of.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Heinric Kemmler! Awesome model, cool story. 
If not, then only because his name reminds you of a certain notorious german...


----------



## Snoza (May 30, 2009)

I am going to have to say:

Walach Harkon, Leader of the Blood Knights, i mean seriously one vampire taking on and killing over half a knighly Order, and turning the half into Vampires, not to mention that Blood Knights are by far the best cavalry in the game,

Archaon The Lord of the End Times, He's a Beast, nearly killing Valten, andin the middle of the fight throwing Luther Huss away. and not to mention having the Largest Army ever to march the World (apart from the Daemonic Incursions).

Vlad Von Carstien, This guy was a monstrous killing machine, that couldnt die, except for when his ring was stolen. and not to mention managed to roam around the empire freely and slaughtering everyone in his path.

Nagash, The Supreme Lord of the Undead, he is a God when at the height of his power, and it Took Sigmar to *kill* him the second time, and even then Sigmar was struggling.

Skulltaker, The Ultimate Killing Machine, and the only mortal to live from an Encounter with him, is none other then Sigmar.

Volkmar the Grim, This guy is a toughnut, he died at the Hands of Archaon, Got brought back to life by Belakor, chained as his Battle Standard, Killed his Captors, with his Chains and got back to the Empire to fight again.

Snoza


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Iv gotta say, Gotrek Gurnisson. I love him, hes just so grumpy. I love the books, aswell as slayers in general, even though i despise "goodies" lol


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> Mine is Teclis. Started out as a sickly, ailing child without much of an outlook, then overpowered all that and grew up to become to most feared wizard in the _entire known world_. On top of that, he totally bitch-slapped the Witch King without breaking a sweat! His brother might be shaggin' the Everqueen, but that's only because she knows she's not cool enough for the Tecmeister.
> 
> 
> And he casts irresistible force on any doubles.


Teclis was copied from the idea of 'raistlin' from the dragonlance series, the general theme/feel of the character, of the mage who is weak and feeble but powerful of mind and such. Add his brother to the mix and you have a nearly direct copy of the series...Raistlin also had a very tough brother who protected him through strength and martial prowess lol


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Its gotta be Orion without a doubt, not only is he a 10 foot tall badass, but hes the living avatar of the god Kurnous! He would slaughter anyone who threatened Athel Loren or who stood against the Wild Hunt!

And in game terms he carries around a bow which is so big it counts as a bolt thrower! coupled with the Spear of Kurnous and the Horn of the Wild Hunt on the charge, he owns! (Horn of the Wild Hunt is especially amazing against low Leadership armies!)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Easy Malus Darkblade, you don't get much bad ass then a drunk dark elf with demonic power's and a sword that basicly go's F$#( You!!


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Malus Darkblade.
For lots of reasons...
But I picked up the Dark Elves codex (previous edition), saw the character, and that's the reason I started playing fantasy.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Galrauch first of the chaos dragons. Originally a great elvish dragon who devoured the wrong chaos enemy an turned into a follower of tzeench. his sould still lives on and his 2 heads fight sometime


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

humakt said:


> Something about a 'good' vampire is quite an interesting slant.


BLASPHEMEY!!!!! on a side note my favorite character is Zacharias the everliving. He pwned Melkhior, who was the technicaly had the power of W'soran, so Zacharias now has it. He can kill mannfred by pointing a fingure a t him, and can summon millions of zombies at once. Whats better than that?


----------



## Chunky Waffles (Apr 5, 2009)

Vlad von Carstein all the way...his story and character is sooo interesting and awesome..
A *man* of no history or known ancestry arrives on a stormy night at the death bed of the infamous Otto van Drak. His brother Leopold savouring the moment. With no other heir, Otto's brother would become Count, Vlad steps forward and he and Isabella fall for eachother. They marry, and not a moment too soon before Otto passes. Vlad became the Count of Sylvania and threw the despicable Leopold from the highest tower at Drakenhof.
Man I love Vlad!! Though he had a temper like no other, he was not nearly as careless and destructive as Konrad, he gave all who stood in his way a choice.
"_Surrender and serve me in life, or die and slave for me in death_"
He always stood tall and mighty, never backing down from a challenge.
He was more than formidable in combat and had an iron grip on the winds of magic...though not as strong a grip as mannfred.
Damn you Felix! You cost us one of the best characters in the Warhammer World!!
I could go on forever! Though Ive already written alot...
Anyways, yeah,

Vlad von Carstein, Count of Sylvania

Dont forget to read *Vampire Wars - Inheritance* :victory:


----------



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm going to have to go with Boris Todbringer, dude the guy is a one eyed elector count who fought against Archaon's horde from Middenheim and kept them out
another one I like is Deathmaster Snikch, because who doesnt like a short killing machine that can kill people with a knife held by its tail


----------



## Major Harker (Aug 14, 2009)

Gotrek Gurnisson-Cause he's just so badass even for a dwarf slayer, I mean survived the chaos wastes, banished a bloodthirster, I mean damn!

Snorri Nosebiter- Almost as badass, 3 nails in his skull, absolutely stupid, yet subtly inoccent, kind, and funny. All while being A beast in combat. 

Sigmar, and Nagash I allways found cool, but I put my vote behind those two dwarf slayers, (im my opinion slayers=Amazing).

-Hark


----------



## Pedro_Kantor (Oct 8, 2008)

i am shocked there has only been one greenskin as far as i can see and he has to be one of if not the best, of course im speaking of grimgor ironhide i mean come on he has taking on things at least 2 times the size of him and kicked them in the face, dont even get me started about archaon vs grimgor:victory: lol just a little speech


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Be'lakor...for all the reasons given, but you can't help feel a little bit sorry for him. The fact he can't be killed is pretty intense too.

Archaon would rape grimgor on the game table, but lost to him via fluff...shame really.

Fellheart cus...he is a pirate? everyone loves pirates! Apart from Ninjas, but, ninjas work for Fellheart (if you take them), so its all good.

Warlord Queek gets some points in there too, as he is a skaven who can actually do something?

Vlad gets some points too, due to being so hardcore.

and Finally Manfred, cus lets be honest...he isn't dead yet, and as soon as he gets Vlads ring back, the worlds history.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Pedro_Kantor said:


> i am shocked there has only been one greenskin as far as i can see and he has to be one of if not the best, of course im speaking of grimgor ironhide i mean come on he has taking on things at least 2 times the size of him and kicked them in the face, dont even get me started about archaon vs grimgor:victory: lol just a little speech


Grimgor is a cheating bastard i mean hitting archon after he had (barley) defeated valten and huss. My vote goes to huss I mean it doesn't get more badass than wasting a chaos lord for a few minutes then bieng nocked unconcious the guy's a legend.:so_happy:


----------



## Commisar Varz (Jun 11, 2009)

Karl Franz With Deathclaw Pwn!


----------



## Pedro_Kantor (Oct 8, 2008)

scolatae said:


> Grimgor is a cheating bastard i mean hitting archon after he had (barley) defeated valten and huss.


 All is fair in love and war, plus do you really expect orcs to fight fair plus archon should be ready of anything he is the everchosen and he got kicked in the face lol


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm going to second the mentions of both Ikit Claw and Warlord Queek...the former because he's one of the Old Worlds most learned magic users (who else could select spells from _any _magic deck back in the Herohammer days? Apart from someone with the _Book of Ashur _smartarse :biggrin and the latter because he's one badass skaven; he's like a Stormvermin II+ Alpha Turbo with an attitude problem and a big stunty-killing war-pick.

My 1st prize for most the Most Badass Skaven Trophy (and who but skaven count in this thread?) has to go to the Deathmaster himself...Sniktch. If only for the rumours that abound this most mysterious of skaven assassins, he wins though sheer evil assassin awesome. Killing a man in a sealed windowless room without leaving a single trace? Who else but the Deathmaster.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Joseph Bugman. He makes beer, so he trumps the lot of them. End of.


----------

